# as in



## zualio

How do I say as in in Tagalog?
Example: I want to know how to say cool "as in"great. Is it just parang that means like? So does that "as in" and like as a comparasion synonyms. (I am a native English speaker ignorant of this grammar fact).


----------



## DotterKat

Try this phrase ".... na para bang ang ibig sabihin ay..."

I generally don't like Taglish but an example could be: _Cool_ siya, *na para bang ang ibig sabihin ay*, _great_ siya.

OR simlply ".... o kaya..."

Example: Matatawag natin siyang _cool _*o kaya* _great._

(Chances are that a Tagalog speaker already knows the idiomatic use of _cool_ and _great_ so you might just stick to straight English and you will be understood.)


----------



## niernier

"as in" is occasionally used in Filipino but the usage may be a little different. For example, you can say "Wala, as in walang-wala na akong pera!" to put gravity on the word wala. Another example would be, "Ang ganda mo, as in!"


----------



## karmllean

I beg to disagree. "As in" is not occasionally used; it is frequently used. Hehe.


----------

